# A fellow rider and his family in need!



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXX-BCixAYw&feature=youtu.be

One of our own is in a time of need! Anthony Mancuso has reached out for help with his Substance Edition, which is destroying his young family and family and friends are doing everything they can to save his Life and Family. Anthony has been checked into a treatment center near Austin, TX. As you could guess the cost is not cheap and while he is in treatment his kids are without a father and his wife without a husband.

Scott Smith the owner of HighLifter has offered the use of his park on June 9th for a Charity Poker Run to benefit the Anthony Manacuso Donation Fund. Please help us spread the word and come out to help save this young Family. 

Charity Poker Run at the High Lifter Offroad Park June 9th. 
All Proceeds with go to the Anthony Mancuso Donation Fund. This fund was established to help save a young Man and his Family from Substance addiction. This family needs our Help and we intend to do just that. 
Gates Open at 8:00AM 
Registration from 8:00AM to 10:00AM 
Poker Run Starts at 11:00AM 
Poker Run Cost: $10 per bike 
Please visit http://www.highlifter.com/t-Park.aspx 
For Park rules and gate fees. Scott Smith the Owner of HighLifter and the Park is Donating $5 per person that comes in the gate. Please Help us save this young Family. Additional Ride details will be posted as they become available. 

For anyone who would like to make a donation, details below!
The Wells Fargo Account number is 2224939435. You can share it with friends and family and the deposit shall be made to : Anthony Mancuso Donation Fund 
Donations can be made at Any Wells Fargo Branch, or Via Wire Transfer or a Check Mailed to Steve Hittle 382 Lake David Dr, Picyaune MS, 39466 or Mark Wise 60270 Velma Rd, Lacombe LA, 70445. The Check will need to be made payable to Anthony Mancuso Donation Fund. Again thank you for the Support!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

this needs a bump...everyone needs to read this...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I watched it after he posted. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

imight just head off to that ride if I can get the wheelers fixed


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

That was awesome and very moving to see a man humbling himself and honestly asking for help.This is right after Marengo but I will try and get as many of our group to go as possible.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that took a lot of balls to do that i will send a donation would do the ride but i live in Wisconsin


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

If anyone would like to donate Via PayPal, let me know!


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

That took a lot of courage and faith to do that!! Praying for the best for him and his family!!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow. That stirred me up. Never had alot for addicts (personal reasons) but it's nice to see someone reaching out for help. And wanting help. I'll be there. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Bump, this ride is just a week and half away!!


----------

